# ASUS GTX 780 Strix 6 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2014)

The new ASUS GTX 780 STRIX introduces a completely passive operation while the card is idling, which provides a noise-free experience. The GTX 780 STRIX 6 GB also features twice the memory capacity of the regular GTX 780 and a large overclock out of the box.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jack1n (Jul 4, 2014)

It says MSI 780 Gaming 6gb instead of asus at the introduction.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> It says MSI 780 Gaming 6gb instead of asus at the introduction.


fixed. thank you.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 4, 2014)

I expected pleasant humming noise from this card for some reason, but instead I hear sharp, less uniform noise although decibels are acceptable ... maybe because right fan wobbles quite a bit ... anyway, these thermal+noise videos are very useful


----------



## polosistealth (Jul 4, 2014)

lol wtf is this vacuum? bulls*it cooling solution.... FAIL ASUS 
ill stick to my Gigabyte Windforce


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 4, 2014)

I am surprised how much the 290/290x outperform the 780/780ti in Assassins Creed IV at the 2 highest resolutions. Another point in the conclusion "Extra memory doesn't improve performance". Well it does add some performance in high resolutions but whether it is worth the price or not, it's another matter.

Great review, as always.

Edit: What is the length of this card? It appears shorter than other 780s.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2014)

avatar_raq said:


> Well it does add some performance in high resolutions



where? i see only watch dogs at 4k. 

length is mentioned on page 3


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 4, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> where? i see only watch dogs at 4k.



In performance summary page, the charts of 4k and 5760x1080 state that the performance of the regular 3GB 780 is 89% of the 6GB ASUS card reviewed here. I believe 6GB cards appeal for the 4K and triple screen crowds to start with.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2014)

Those 89% vs. 100% are only due to the overclock out of the box. Same percentage on 2560 and 1920, and same relative difference to the 3 GB card.


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 4, 2014)

Your review says the graphics card is available online.  What websites are selling it right now?  I have not found one site that has it!  I checked Newegg and Amazon.  Fry's doesn't even sell it.  Please let me know because my PC doesn't have a graphics card right now.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2014)

hrmm .. indeed .. looks like not available in the US, but plenty in Europe


----------



## jabbadap (Jul 4, 2014)

I would love to see sli tests with surround/4k resolutions with these 6GB cards. 

That fans off is quite good innovation, but It could be more useful with lower end card(i.e. gtx750) and htpc use.


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 4, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> hrmm .. indeed .. looks like not available in the US, but plenty in Europe


What is the US release date?  If it's not coming out in the US anytime soon, I will not waste my time waiting and just get the EVGA 780 6GB.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 5, 2014)

There's something about 3GB against higher memory capacities i have to mention.
You see, benchmarks are being done in what i call "offline-scenarios". It's synthetic benchmarks and demos being done on rather lower demanding enviorments. 
While review figures can show no differance between 3GB to 6GB for example, real-life scenarios could show it very well to some users.
I'll take myself as an example of a user that have a 1440P monitor with a single GTX 780 Ti 3GB. I play a lor of multiplayer games and some of them have very large enviorments like ARMA III or Battlefield 4.
Monitoring GPU memory usage, i mostly scrape the 3GB barrel at the highest settings. Usually using between 2700 and 3000MB in those games. 

Now, the problem is testing this. With offline tests you can have full control over the tests. Everything is 100% the same each time you test for maximum reliability in results, unlike multiplayer situations that change in every test.
It is worth noting that some games today use very-high resolution texture mixed with a lot of render distance that just hog on GPU mem. If you will put my Ghz Edition GTX 780 Ti or this STRIX in-front of my, i might as-well pick the STRIX.


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone know the release date of this card?


----------



## trog69 (Jul 5, 2014)

jewie27 said:


> Your review says the graphics card is available online.  What websites are selling it right now?  I have not found one site that has it!  I checked Newegg and Amazon.  Fry's doesn't even sell it.  Please let me know because my PC doesn't have a graphics card right now.


Are you planning on going with triple-monitor or 4k gaming? If not, there are plenty of 3gb 780's out there that will do just fine. My 780 with the ACX cooling is a monster for 1440p gaming. Every game butter-smooth and very low temps. Much quieter and cooler-running than the blower-type coolers, too. And it hits the very fastest clock speeds every time because of that cool-running.


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 5, 2014)

trog69 said:


> Are you planning on going with triple-monitor or 4k gaming? If not, there are plenty of 3gb 780's out there that will do just fine. My 780 with the ACX cooling is a monster for 1440p gaming. Every game butter-smooth and very low temps. Much quieter and cooler-running than the blower-type coolers, too. And it hits the very fastest clock speeds every time because of that cool-running.



I'm running a 27" 1080P 3D Vision 2 Monitor and run all games on Ultra with Max AA.  I'm also trying to run Watch Dogs maxed out and that requires 3.4GB of VRAM without stuttering.  A standard 780 is not enough VRAM for that.  Future games will require more VRAM.  Rumors say the GTX 880 will come stock with 8GB of VRAM.  I want to be ready for next year's games. 

When I was buying my GTX 580's 3 years ago, everyone on the forums told me to not get the 3GB versions and "it's a waste of money".  Look now and 3GB is standard, 2GB is only enough to run games at Medium/High.  I regretted not getting the higher vram model.  I don't want to make that mistake again.


----------



## trog69 (Jul 5, 2014)

jewie27 said:


> I'm running a 27" 1080P 3D Vision 2 Monitor and run all games on Ultra with Max AA.  I'm also trying to run Watch Dogs maxed out and that requires 3.4GB of VRAM without stuttering.  A standard 780 is not enough VRAM for that.  Future games will require more VRAM.  Rumors say the GTX 880 will come stock with 8GB of VRAM.  I want to be ready for next year's games.
> 
> When I was buying my GTX 580's 3 years ago, everyone on the forums told me to not get the 3GB versions and "it's a waste of money".  Look now and 3GB is standard, 2GB is only enough to run games at Medium/High.  I regretted not getting the higher vram model.  I don't want to make that mistake again.



Okay, first off, when the 580's first came out, getting the 3gb WAS a bad decision, because it ran slower, and no games at the time came close to maxing the vRAM, but when I got my 580 about 3 years ago, I didn't read anyone still saying that, because it was already not true. . As to Watch Dogs needing 3.4gb of vRAM, I don't know where you got that idea, but I guarantee that it'll run just fine on 3gbs of GPU memory. My old 1.5gb 580 ran Skyrim just fine at about 2.1gbs of memory usage, with loads of mods. It wasn't until I tried adding too many mods that had new landscape that I ran into the vRAM limits, and that was at  2.3gbs from my 1.5gb card. It doesn't correlate 1:1. Go ahead and get whatever you want, but 3gbs will be sufficient for one monitor gaming for quite a while. 4k is another animal altogether, and something that I'll see about when I get there. Right now I'm fully enjoying 1440p, since I adopted it only two months ago, so I'm still in the


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 5, 2014)

Introduction page, second paragraph:

"This sets the texture memory unit count to 192, a 50 percent increase over its predecessor's 128. At 384-bit width, the memory bus is the same, and the GPU still packs five graphics processing clusters and comes with 48 ROPs, which is yet another 50 percent increase. The reference design card we're putting under the knife in this review features 6 GB of GDDR5 memory."

- Perhaps mention that the predecessor is the 680? I was confused for a few moments, as I thought you might be referring to the 780Ti mentioned in the previous paragraph.
- This isn't a reference design by a long shot...


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 5, 2014)

Ttue, the PCB is close to identical to the DCUII version.


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 5, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> hrmm .. indeed .. looks like not available in the US, but plenty in Europe


If it's only available in Europe, how did you get the exact retail cost in dollars? What is the US release date?


----------



## NewAmericanClassic (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm curious as to why there is no direct comparisons between the obviously similar Asus DC2 OC, the TI& GTX editions, and SLI profiles.


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 10, 2014)

no release date yet?


----------



## Kyuuba (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks good card.


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 14, 2014)

Boom: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121884

Released today for $599. I'm picking up this card today from their warehouse.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 15, 2014)

This evga offering has been available for a while. Zotac has one too. Both are cheaper.


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121884

BOOM! I just bought his card.


----------



## Champ (Jul 15, 2014)

So this is essentially the original Titan?


----------



## jewie27 (Jul 15, 2014)

I may be the first non-reviewer/website to own this card


----------

